

Introduction to jQuery UI Training Course (w/ 19 free videos) - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/course/introduction-to-jquery-ui/349

======
kmlymi
Great start, however, there are some nagging issues.

1- I'm not sure if this is apparent for anyone else's headphones/speakers, but
the recordings have a high-pitch noise to it that hurts my ears.

2- The wording is a bit awkward throughout the site and the video (and why
specify the Senior part in the .NET developer).

3- I think this site could use a makeover, especially if it's trying to appeal
towards those working with the front-end.

------
whalesalad
I can't take this website seriously. The excessive share buttons, cluttered
ui, etc... it's the last place I'd look for advice on jquery ui training haha.

------
praveenhm
This is great.

